#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Production Operation Vol 1&2  ((Allen & Alan))

## ahmadzaq3

Production Operation Vol 1&2 (Well Completions, Workover, and Stimulation)(Thomas O. Allen & Alan P. Roberts)



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


pass=www.jazire.co.ccSee More: Production Operation Vol 1&2  ((Allen & Alan))

----------


## gusgon

Thank you my friend

----------


## cpeira

* Its Really a Great Contribution to this forum...... Thanks alot Brother....... I was looking for this book for last 2 year........Thanks Lot for Helping me and all other Petroleum Explorers...

Regards
*

----------


## moncho

nice share, thanks

----------


## ibadsid

Thanks

----------


## vahid6105

thnak you. nice sharing.

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you

----------


## Zhefeng

thanks you man! I've been looking for this for days!

----------


## ssrvv78

what is password

----------


## TRONALD2010

Thanks for your support!

----------


## busheler

Thanks
but the files are PWD protected.

----------


## stevenbee

This book is 30 years old... anyone know how relevant it still is?

----------


## quophi

Thank you very much man. I needed it for my graduate course work. Saved me 0. Thanks a lot.

See More: Production Operation Vol 1&2  ((Allen & Alan))

----------


## thanhdda

I clicked on the links provided but it redirected me to another website, I cant download these two books. please help me thanks

----------


## dzaky_petrol@yahoo.com

Thanks a lot for upload the book sir....  :Smile:

----------


## samuelektro

May you uploud the links Sir ? .. They don't work... Thank you so much

----------


## aperfecrcircle

help!! i cant download

----------


## c2h6

Thanks you!!!

----------


## avs1984avs

Thanks for the sharing

useful one.

----------


## kata64

Sir,
Could you send again the pasoword, because didint work with initial pasow0rd, Thank you

----------


## Dannysa

Se agradece!

----------


## alap

this file is pasword protected.can somebody tell me the password??

----------

